# A Day of Giving Thanks



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

My Thanksgiving wishes would be incomplete without saying 'Thank You' to the TAM community.

I would like to take a quiet, gentle moment to acknowledge the tremendous insight, support, thoughtfulness, and growth that this site and it's members have offered me.

I just want to say ...

Ted Jones Messed with the Wrong Melon Farmers

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Randall (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Thanks for all the help and hope to help others out more in the future!

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------

